# Watch designer contest - ballot process NEW and FINAL



## sapcmc

Greetings,

As you may be aware original ballot has been *closed.* https://www.watchuseek.com/showpost.php?p=1073348&postcount=2
Reason for it was that one of contestants decided to withdraw himself from competition.
A number of users were voting on his design and as I think all should have a fair treatment I have decided to create a new poll. This way everyone has a fair choice of picking best design according to available options.

As total number of designs in contest is of 20 we are now able to have a single poll which will make decision process easier for all.

I want to thank Ernie for all support and take the chance to wish him a Happy Birthday as today it is his birthday.

For all designers in competition a very warm Thanks for Your contribution. Without you this contest wouldn't exist.

Now for the rules of the game:

* On the 6th of July most voted watch will be picked up as winner (total minimum number of votes has to be at least 100 for all models presented)
* You can vote in more than one model, voting is public.
* Winner of best design will have his design commissioned under my brand and as a reward he will have watch model created with his name or a name designated by him as well as receiving first piece made
* Around end of November watches should be available for sale in time for Christmas shopping
* All people from forum will have a 20% discount on watch price in case they buy one

As there can be only one winner here I wanted to find a way to give a proper recognition to all the ones who have participated. Therefore all people that had submitted designs will be able to buy winning design with a 30% discount. This discount is limited to one unit per person.

For each submitted design you will find as well it's estimated sales price so that this way you will have an overall idea of watch when voting.

Details for each one of models are here:

MMT crescent moon - estimated sales price: 149 EUR
stainless steel case, mineral glass with sapphire coating.
Seethrough case back. leather strap with stainless steel buckle. 
Screw crown. 20ATM water resistance (hard to make this specific model 30 ATM resistant therefore only 20ATM). Chinese Automatic movt with date.










MMT Triangular Watch - Estimated sales price:133 EUR. Stainless steel case, mineral glass with sapphire coating. Screwdown see-through case back. leather strap with stainless 
steel buckle. Chinese Automatic movt without date. 3ATM water resistant (Due to case shape it is hard to make it more resistant than 3ATM)










BFG1 - Titanium. Estimated sales price: 162 EUR.
Titanium case, titanium see-through case back, mineral 
glass with sapphire coating, genuine leather with ss buckle. 
Titanium crown.










BFG2 - Estimated sales price: 177 EUR.
Titanium case, titanium see-through case back, mineral 
glass with sapphire coating, fold titanium band with clasp. 
Titanium crown.China Automatic movement RK4D with date.NO 
weekday function due to non availability of Chinese movement with that functionality. 2nd time zone hand. 30ATM water resistant.










BFG3 - Estimated sales price: 380 EUR.
Titanium case, titanium see-through case back, mineral 
glass with sapphire coating, genuine leather with stainless steel buckle. 
Titanium crown. China Automatic movement F2 chronograph, day and date.










BFG4 - Estimated sales price: 395 EUR.Titanium see-through case back, mineral glass with sapphire coating, fold titanium band with clasp. Titanium crown. Chinese Auotmatic movt F10 with chrono, and date.NO 
weekday function. 2nd time zone hand. 30ATM water resistant.










BFG5 - Estimated sales price: 167 EUR.
Stainless steel case, see-through case back. Flat Sapphire glass. Rotating inner ring, silicon strap with stainless steel buckle. 30ATM. Automatic movt with day & Date.










BFG6 - Estimated sales price: 161 EUR. 
Stainless steel case, see-through case back. Flat Sapphire glass. Rotating inner ring, silicon strap with stainless steel buckle. 30ATM. Automatic movt with day and date.










Graeme1 - Estimated Sales price: 203 EUR.
Stainless steel case with rotating top ring, all in IP black plating. See- 
through case back. Silicon strap with stainless steel buckle. 30ATM. 
Japan Automatic movement 8215 with date. NORMAL luminous -> this due to fact that it is necessary to have a military license in China in order to use tritium, so watch is a bit different.









Graeme2 - Estimated sales price: 385 EUR.
316L Stainless Steel case; mineral glass with sapphire coating. see- 
through case back. Genuine leather strap with SS buckle, 30 ATM. 
Shanghai automatic F3 movement with chronograph.










Graeme3 - Estimated sales price: 184 EUR. 
316L Stainless Steel case; mineral glass with sapphire coating. see- 
through case back. Genuine leather strap with SS buckle, 30 ATM. 
Shanghai automatic movement R9 with 3hands, 24hour above 6-hour 
position, date above 6-hour position. Not the same as the sketch (but similar due to movement issue)










Graeme4 - Estimated sales price: 196 EUR. 
stainless steel case with rotating top ring, See-through case back. 
Mineral glass with sapphire coating. Leather strap with butterfly 
buckle. 30ATM. Shanghai Automatic movement R9 with date. 24-hour 
hand above 6-hour position.(NOT the same as the sketch on left due 
to movement issue)










Graeme5 - Estimated sales price 195 EUR.
stainless steel case, rotating top ring, see-through case 
back.all IP black plating. Flat Sapphire glass. Black 
leather strap with buckle fly buckle in IP black plating. 
30ATM. Automatic movement DG3886 with power reserve 
indicator & Date on 3 or 4 o'clock position.










Gothic1 - estimated sales price: 147 EUR
stainless steel case, mineral glass with sapphire coating.
Seethrough case back. leather strap with stainless steel buckle. 
Screw crown. 30ATM water resistance. Automatic movement.










Gothic2 - Estimated sales price: 149 EUR
stainless steel case IP black plating, mineral glass with sapphire coating.
Seethrough case back. leather strap with stainless steel buckle. 
Screw crown. 30ATM water resistance. Automatic movement.










Malyel1- Estimated sales price: 183 EUR.
Stainless steel case with bezel, See-through case back. silicon strap with 
stainless steel buckle. 30ATM. Japan Automatic movement 8215 with date.










Malyel2 - Estimated sales price: 191 EUR.
stainless steel case with rotating top ring, See-through case back. silicon strap with stainless steel buckle. 30ATM. Japan Automatic movt 8215 with date.










Mthwatch1 - Estimated sales price: 172 EUR.
stainless steel case in IP black, flat mineral glass with sapphire 
coating. see-through case back. silicon strap with stainless 
steel clasp. stainless steel insert on the silicon strap. 30ATM. 
Chinese Automatic movement without date. All side screws should 
be screw down on the side of band.










Michael_H - Estimated sales price: 176 EUR.
stainless steel case in silver color, flat mineral glass with 
sapphire coating. see-through case back. Solid stainless steel 
band with stainless steel buckle. stainless steel head pieces and 
crown in IP black plating. 30ATM. Chinese Automatic movement 
without date. Rotating inner ring. All side screws should be 
screw down the side of the band.










Mossman1: Estimated sales price: 176 EUR.
stainless steel case, mineral glass with sapphire coating.
Seethrough case back. leather strap with stainless steel buckle. 10ATM water resistance (water resistance has to be less of 30ATM due to fact it is a manual winding movement, a screw down crown would make it hard to be wind). Manual winding movement.




































Now let's start voting and may the best design win.


----------



## sapcmc

*We have a winner*

Greetings,

First of all I would like to thank all that participated in contest. We managed to see impressive designs from all participants.
Forum members made their decision and the winner is BFG with his model BFG5 :-!










I will now contact BFG so that we can start working on this project.

Thanks once again to all that made this happen.

Regards,
Carlos


----------



## Graeme

I would like to congratulate Brian on his win and thank all the people again who voted for me.
Well done Brian.


----------



## bfgreen

Thank you so much to everyone who voted for one of my designs and thanks to Graeme for his kind words - we were neck and neck all the way there! I'd also like to thank Carlos (sapcmc) for providing us with this unbelievable opportunity.


----------



## noah

I'm late but thought you might like to have a look...


----------



## Fatpants

Congrats, good work and good luck Carlos:-!


----------

